# Elena House 13 yrs Richard Clayderman's "Mariage d'amour"



## arts

Hello, I am Elena. I have been playing piano for 4 years. this is my newest video.

Every week, my parents drive about 1 hour to bring me to my lesson. I thought about Skype lessons.
I take my singing lessons by email videos to my teacher.
Please advice.
Thank you!


----------



## AlainB

It's the first time I listened to this piece, and must say I love it.

Can't really criticize considering I'm a beginner pianist and because of the above. 

Also, I wonder, was this recorded at your home?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Your musicality seems a bit mechanical at times and can get a bit boring, but your playing is very clear and well voiced. You need to play with more passion, more rubato, more dynamics. You need to draw the listener in to the music more. Don't make it sound boring or flat.

Anyway, who on earth is ruining your brain with such horrible music by Richard Clayderman??? There are so many other pieces which are so much better than this rubbish piece. Have a look at Chopin's prelude op. 28 no. 4, that should be good for your level of playing and would be a good exercise for improving your rubato and musicality in general.

And I'm not sure if I like your dress, but that is beside the point.

You're playing wasn't too bad.

Regards,
CoAG. :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

arts said:


> Hello, I am Elena. I have been playing piano for 4 years. this is my newest video.
> 
> Every week, my parents drive about 1 hour to bring me to my lesson. I thought about Skype lessons.
> I take my singing lessons by email videos to my teacher.
> Please advice.
> Thank you! W


Let me see...

We have some positive aspects here:

- you have beautiful hands
- you seem to concentrate on the work very much
- you seem to like what you are playing

But we have also a few negative aspects:

-This piece seems easy and boring. I really do not like it at all
- you're a bit mechanical, but this is not so important, the work is so mediocre that this changes nothing
- this seems like a little easy exercise for piano quite boring

Try Allegro Barbaro by Bartók and I think then we could better judge the way you PLAY. Try challenges. At first play for you. Before posting something, ask yourself if we're going to like it...






My son took piano lessons when he was 5 (so did I). Six months later he gave a recital: le nozze di Figaro by Mozart.

Keep this for you: If you were 6 or 7 years old, I'd say you are awesome.

By the way, Skype lessons????? It would be a big and high-tech mistake!

Best regards,

Martin


----------

